
Ten free online courses on machine learning (2019) - happy-go-lucky
https://twitter.com/chipro/status/1157772112876060672
======
happy-go-lucky
Stanford's Probability & Statistics is now available at
[https://oli.cmu.edu/jcourse/webui/guest/join.do?section=prob...](https://oli.cmu.edu/jcourse/webui/guest/join.do?section=probstat)

